
Will We See Android-Like Instant Apps on iOS? - fastred
http://holko.pl/2016/05/22/instant-apps/
======
ungzd
HTML pages replaced with ARM executable binaries just to improve animation?
Horrible idea. In first iphones there were no apps at all, only "instant"
webapps.

